# Lichtenberg fractal pen blank??



## ramaroodle (Mar 18, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has used this technique on a pen blank before.  Searching the site I've seen a few fractal projects but not on a pen.  Don't know how deep it penetrates so you'd probably have to turn it pretty close to finished size.

Just something to make you go hmmmm.


----------



## mark james (Mar 18, 2019)

Look at Link #3

The pen was way cool in person.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/lichtenberg-burning-high-voltage-pens-144623/

And here:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/outside-mapg-box-140925/


----------



## magpens (Mar 19, 2019)

VERY interesting !!! . . I hope you will keep us posted about any further developments of this design.


----------



## ramaroodle (Mar 19, 2019)

magpens said:


> VERY interesting !!! . . I hope you will keep us posted about any further developments of this design.



The problem is that you have to make one of these Lichtenberg Wood Burning Machines  and it can kill you if you're not careful.


----------



## magpens (Mar 19, 2019)

It's OK ... I am used to working with high voltage ... I am a physicist  ... or used to be.


----------



## Talltim (Mar 19, 2019)

Here is a good link to ponder and has undoubtedly been shared before.  I like the effect but I doubt you will find me doing it. 

https://www.woodturner.org/page/FractalBurning


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gtriever (Mar 19, 2019)

Cool effect, but too risky for me.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 19, 2019)

This also covers the practice and some of the dangers, and apparently there a tools designed to produce it. https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...MI0q6Em6KO4QIVkZ-fCh2sOAQ3EAQYASABEgKWZfD_BwE

There is a link to the acticle about its dangers.


----------



## chartle (Mar 19, 2019)

TonyL said:


> This also covers the practice and some of the dangers, and apparently there a tools designed to produce it. https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...MI0q6Em6KO4QIVkZ-fCh2sOAQ3EAQYASABEgKWZfD_BwE
> 
> There is a link to the acticle about its dangers.



Your wood craft link points to a wood burning pen power supply but there is an article linked below.

https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/fractal-burning-it-s-electrifying

I just know there are 2 different ways to create the power, a microwave or a neon light transformer. With the former being cheaper but the later more safe.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 19, 2019)

There has been 15 deaths linked to the Lichenberg fractal process.  https://www.woodturner.org/page/FractalBurning

Why would anyone want to be number 16?


----------



## TonyL (Mar 19, 2019)

> Your wood craft link points to a wood burning pen power supply but there is an article linked below.




It is hard to see the hyperlink: "Official Policy"  Here it is: https://www.woodturner.org/page/ChaptBullet20170523

I should have pointed that out. Thx!


----------



## chartle (Mar 19, 2019)

Just wanted to add, yes I've thought if/how this would work for pens but since I think it travels across the surface you would have to do it turned down to final size or at least close. At that thickness, even if you did it safely you would set it up and poof instant clean tube. 

Also there is the tube which is brass which would do other odd things to the setup. 

Maybe we could just do a Fractal burned label cast.


----------



## chartle (Mar 22, 2019)

Maybe this is a "better" way to do it using a pen jig.


https://youtu.be/ZC1XHl--SmY


----------



## ramaroodle (Apr 9, 2019)

chartle said:


> Maybe this is a "better" way to do it using a pen jig.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZC1XHl--SmY



*Yes!!!*  Great idea and a whole lot safer.  I have a rotary pen jig.  I could easily laser engrave a jpeg of a Lichtenberg pattern.


----------



## chartle (Apr 9, 2019)

ramaroodle said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is a "better" way to do it using a pen jig.
> ...



Did you also post this on my youtube video, thinking yes?


----------



## cozee (Apr 11, 2019)

Stay out of your cars, nearly 40,000 auto related deaths in 2018.
Stay out of your houses, over 18,000 deaths per year are due to accidents in the home.
Don't walk, over 500 a year die from tripping or stumbling.
Don't take a bath, over 300 people die a year by drowning in a bath tub. 

Anything can kill you if you make a mistake. If we allow mistakes to keep us from doing something, then we are living in fear. Fractal Burning, when done properly is quite safe and need not to be feared. Respected? Yes, but not feared. No different than the lathe we hover over to turn pens.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 11, 2019)

cozee said:


> Stay out of your cars, nearly 40,000 auto related deaths in 2018.
> Stay out of your houses, over 18,000 deaths per year are due to accidents in the home.
> Don't walk, over 500 a year die from tripping or stumbling.
> Don't take a bath, over 300 people die a year by drowning in a bath tub.
> ...



Greg...Well said     I love your avatar pic!


----------

